# Crown Royal Cask No. 16



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Picked some of this up last week. Man is this good! I like have a bit of Crown and Coke now and then, but the Cask No. 16 is pretty good on the rocks.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds great, I'll have to pick some up - I've always been a crown fan.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

punch said:


> Picked some of this up last week. Man is this good! I like have a bit of Crown and Coke now and then, but the Cask No. 16 is pretty good on the rocks.


Heck I like Crown neat or on the rocks, I'll probably love this stuff. I plan to pick up a bottle to take over to my buddies house where I play billiards most every Friday night. Glad you enjoyed it, thanks for the review.
:tu


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Have you ever tried the Canadian Club Sherry Cask? Similar to the Cask No. 16 but aged in Sherry barrels instead of Cognac barrels. The Sherry Cask is a bargain compared to the Cask No. 16 but, well it's Crown and therefore never a bargain. 

If you're a Crown Royal fan you need to try the Cask No. 16, priced between the Special Reserve and the XR it's not cheap but is very tasty indeed.


----------

